# CGI Script geht im IE nicht



## Ador (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein CGI Script, dass wie folgt aufgerufen wird:

```
<a target=_top href="/cgi-bin/chlang.cgi?lang=de"><img src="/images/deutsch.jpg" alt="Deutsch"></a>
```
Im Firefox, Chrome und Opera geht das ohne Probleme, lediglich der IE macht einfach nichts.
Woran kann das liegen?

mfg


----------



## ikosaeder (28. Juni 2012)

Geht nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. Code vom 
Script?


----------



## Ador (28. Juni 2012)

Den Code habe ich leider nicht, da ich mich hier nur um die Oberfläche kümmerere, der Code ist kompiliert.
Mehr als den Aufruf in der .thtml hab ich also nicht.


----------



## ikosaeder (28. Juni 2012)

Hast du Fehlermeldungen, Konsolenlogs, Serverlogs? Welche möglichen Fehlerquellen hast du denn selbst schon überprüft (Doctype, content type, Fehlende Tags <>)? Kannst du eine HTML Seite machen, die nur den Skriptaufruf enthält und die mal testen? Hast du die Seite validiert, bzw. mit Firebug, DevToolBar untersucht?
Hast du den Entwickler des Skripts mal kontaktiert,ob er Logs stellen kann?


----------



## ComFreek (28. Juni 2012)

Was macht denn der IE (welche Version?) nichts?
Das Problem liegt sicher nicht beim CGI-Skript, denn dieses wird serverseitig ausgeführt und lieft somit in jedem Browser das gleiche Resultat.


----------



## Ador (28. Juni 2012)

IE Version 9. Beim Klick auf den Link wird die Seite neugeladen, allerdings bleibt Sie dann auf deutsch, also es wird nicht auf die en Version gewechselt.
Ich vermute auch das es nicht am Script direkt liegt, denn wie du sagst wird dies ja serverseitig erledigt.


----------



## ikosaeder (28. Juni 2012)

Kannst du meine Fragen beantworten?
http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html


----------



## Ador (28. Juni 2012)

Nein nicht wirklich. Es ist kein Webserver im eigentlichen Sinne, es ist ein kleines Gerät auf dem irgendein mini-Server o.ä. läuft.


----------

